

Wikileaks Iraq War Diaries - yigit
http://warlogs.wikileaks.org/

======
noelchurchill
Conversation here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1821465>

------
fungi
no surprise website is down, anyone got a link to the torrent?

~~~
igravious
From Slashdot report:
[http://politics.slashdot.org/story/10/10/23/0134202/WikiLeak...](http://politics.slashdot.org/story/10/10/23/0134202/WikiLeaks-
Releases-Cache-of-400000-Iraq-War-Documents)

Torrent: [http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/5904428/iraq-war-diary-
redac...](http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/5904428/iraq-war-diary-redacted.csv)

~~~
fungi
thx

